# Lets see the daily drivers!



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

We get to see everyone's bikes on here, but being a motor head, lets see everyone's daily drivers and or weekend cruisers.


















My 1998 Jeep Grand Limited 5.9L
Recently sold I miss that thing now that gas has dropped. 









And my project I have been re-doing for the last few years. I figure another year or so and I can drive it again.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

My DD. 2000 Toyota Tacoma 4cyl 5mt.










My tow pig/family hauler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Daily Driver... 94 Ranger.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

02 gmc sierra.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> 02 gmc sierra.




VERY Clean! I like! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to like it. ready for somethin different now! that's weird.. the flash blurred out my license plate automatically. it's out to protect!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmmm gonna sell it? lol. I GOT to get rid of this little car I have sittin here... its doin nothin but eatin a hole in my wallet every month.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

have a 03 Ram QC Hemi 4wd. silver w/ black fender flares. 06 aluminum 20's on Toyo open country's. 4:10's w/ LSD 

have to find a pic of it. :bigok:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Back and forth to work and as a tow rig I have a trusty 1997 Z-71, for hauling groceries and the kiddo's a Toyota FJ Cruiser and although not my Daily Driver but my Weekend Warrior here is the 1986 CJ-7 (it keeps the Brute company in the garage!)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice ride there. im working on a K5 if the wife would leave me alone!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> Back and forth to work and as a tow rig I have a trusty 1997 Z-71, for hauling groceries and the kiddo's a Toyota FJ Cruiser and although not my Daily Driver but my Weekend Warrior here is the 1986 CJ-7 (it keeps the Brute company in the garage!)


Thats a clean lookin CJ! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys I'm proud of it! Phreebsd trust me I hear it from the wife also!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres my hauler, and it doesnt do too bad in the mud either


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> heres my hauler, and it doesnt do too bad in the mud either


 :bigok: :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Sharp looking truck


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Mall Crawler, I am loving that Tacoma. Nice ride!!!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks this is my 5th one. Here are a couple of my old ones.

1999 Prerunner










2004 Double Cab 4x4. I wish I would have never got rid of this one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice i see we got a lot of toyota folks on here! (the best truck in my opinion)
i cant wait to get a tundra!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those new tundra's are badazz.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah the crewmax is cool but the bed is too short. i dont think you can carry a brute in the back on the crewmax.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

We are definitely a Toyota family my wife drives an 06 4-runner. My Dad has a 08 Doublecab 4x4 with the 5.7 and that thing has some power I will have to get some pics next time he comes home.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

another pic


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

gimme yo garage.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> gimme yo garage.


I love my garage brotha. It's missing 1 thing.. a shop sink
im running cable out there soon.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

The GREEN MACHINE


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice. I miss seeing those sites. I used to live in florida too. we had sand and all those palm things in the woods and darn cactus. spines so long they'll go thru yer shoe.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the 'Green Machine' :bigok:


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

LoL, this is my daily driver.
I have a BMW 325i and a Toyota ex-cab 4x4


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is mine.


----------

